# Sent items go out but do not leave the outbox Outlook 2002



## fishgal (Jul 15, 2004)

Please help me out here, i am using Outlook 2002 on XP and i have been without probs until yesterday. 

The Items that i send out, do go out and are receaved but they do not leave my outbox thus they are resending themselves at least they did yesterday for the first time, its like they just dumped back in all my sent emails since the last week of June.

I don't watch my outbox that closely so this is the first i have noticed this stuff sitting there and the first someone told me they got copies of 5 email i had sent them about a week ago, a second time yesterday.

Upon closer observation i have about 55 email sitting in my outbox which i think have already gone out successfully but they are sitting there seemingly repeating themselves and nothing shows up in my sent box after June 27.

Suggestions??

I have already scanned for adware/malware/virus' and there are none that can be found using latest dat files.

Thanks


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

Got this information from another site, see if it could help you out in this situation:



> i think we got it. here's what was happening. users outlook is scheduled to check pop3 every 5 min. when i went to shutdown outlook it showed me that there were about 8 scheduled checks of the pop3. outlook apparently got hung up on the 1st scheduled check and therefore no syncronization was going on. ths was due to the fact that the pop3 server was overloaded and could not answer requests and outlook just kept trying for some reason.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 15, 2004)

*I figured it out!*

Just a follow up in case anyone runs into this problem, apparently there is a limit to the number of emails held within the sent box. By moving the emails residing in the Sent box to another folder i created i was able to restore normal emailing opperations.

Everything transfers out of the outbox and into the sent box as it should.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## webtoole (Jan 19, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I am running Vista 64 Ultimate and Office 2007. I have been running w/o problems for months. Just about a week ago I noticed that my outbox was piling up. Well I started getting messages from my friends stating that they were getting repeats of every mail I sent out to them. I can send out mail fine, but it stays in the outbox and never moves to the Sent Items box. I have tried the suggestions and removed my Avast Antivirus completely. I checked my Windows Firewall settings to make sure that Outlook had access and that the port was correct. I have Windows Defender Completly disabled by using services.msc and uninstalled Office 2007 and reinstalled Office 2007 after doing a registry cleaning. I set up all my accounts again and started over and the messages still stay in the outbox. I would appreciate any help or new information. I have all the most recent Windows Updates. Thanks in advance.


----------

